# Nikon D5000 lens advice



## PickAPhotoAnyPhoto (Oct 30, 2010)

Hello.

Let me start by sayin that I'm new to this forum and to the DSLR world. I'm looking forward to buy a Nikon D5000 but as I don't know much about lens I've decided to ask for your opinion.

So, my budget is 750&#8364; at maximum (including taxes which go for ~20&#8364; if I order from cameranu.nl).

What type of photography am I looking at? Well, I want it all to be honest. But I guess the most important to me would be: animals, children, street photography, portraits and beach photos (as in sunset and sea photos).

Now, as I said I'm new to the DSRL world. I know very little about lens. Here are the options I'm considering:

D5000 + 18-55VR + 55-200VR = 668&#8364;
D5000 + 18-105VR = 609&#8364;
D5000 + 35mm + zoom/telezoom = 613&#8364; + zoom/tzoom

I'm leaning towards the last combo as I've heard wonders of the 35mm. But I'm sure I'll be missing having zoom range, so I would have to add up another lens. And that's where I fail at. I have no clue what to pick.

I'll be buying from this website, so if you could go there and check the lens list and give me some advice, I'd be very thankful.

Thanks in advance,

Hugo

EDIT: Or I could just go with D5000 + 35mm for now and invest in a zoom later, if u think I can't get a decent one for under 150&#8364;.


----------



## PhotoXopher (Oct 30, 2010)

I would personally go with a D3100 over a D5000 and spend the extra on lenses. That way you can get the 35mm and a zoom lens as well.

D3100 has outstanding image quality.




Photo Walk 10/29/2010 by Light Artisan Photography, on Flickr




Photo Walk 10/29/2010 by Light Artisan Photography, on Flickr




Reservoir - Rochester, MN by Light Artisan Photography, on Flickr


----------

